# La pavoni greasing the group head



## Fredd1e (10 mo ago)

Hi All, 

I am using Smith Alan food grade grease on the LA pavoni group head and the piston etc. On paper this grease is superior but within 2 days of greasing the group head the piston gaskets become really sticky and makes it hard to pull the lever. 

What grease do you use and how long does the lever operation stay smooth for after each regrease? 

Thanks


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Molykote 111, don’t need much just drop it every 3 months, clean and add a thin layer.


----------



## Fredd1e (10 mo ago)

@KTD thanks for the info. I've heard of Mokycote 111 but wasn't sure how good when compare to others.


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2019)

Where do you guys get the Molykote from? I have seen 100ml tubes and 6g sachets with not a lot of difference in price


----------

